# Eat right for your type



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi, My friend brought round a book called 'Live right for your type', this concerns following a diet & lifestyle according to your blood group.I was quite amazed that the 'O' group (that's me) is prone to UC/crohns/digestive disorders and allergies.It recommends eating more red meat & less carbs.However, you need to knew what your blood group is first.See http://www.dadamo.com Haven't eaten red meat for 12 years but am now having more fish, chicken & turkey for B vits as don't eat any wheat or gluten grains.


----------

